# ATVFLASH probleme d'installation



## fredo321fr (2 Mai 2010)

j'ai une Apple tv version 3.0.2 et j'ai installé le logiciel atvflash 4.0.1sur l'Imac puis configuré une clé usb (ou il n'y a pas de U3). 
puis j'ai débranché l'aptv, connecté la clé et rebranché l'aptv, attendu et débranché l'aptv enlevé la clé et rebranché l'aptv. je crois que c'est bien le processus à suivre ?
au résultat il n'y a rien ! aucun changement ...
je cherche depuis une semaine sur les forums sans succes. quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?


----------



## fredo321fr (4 Mai 2010)

j'ai juste pris une clé usb sur la liste des clés conseillé par atvflash et cela fonctionne trés bien. super apres trois semaines de recherche, maintenant je suis plongé dans la configuration de l'aptv et de ma time capsule...


----------



## murapom (10 Mai 2010)

J'ai installé ATVFLASH : aucune connexion avec le moindre mac - Ne fonctionne pas - Note 0/ 20; 
A éviter - c'est du vol


----------



## fpoil (10 Mai 2010)

J'ai installé ATVFLASH : ATV connectée à mon réseau local en ethernet  via CPL, tous  mes macs sont vus (4) par tous les softs (itunes,  iphotos...) même Xbmc (d'ailleurs c'est un vieux mac mini ppc qui me  sert de serveur de fichiers)

comme quoi...


----------



## murapom (10 Mai 2010)

Effectivement il voit les Mac mais n'arrive pas à recopier ou à trouver le moindre médias. Il me demande de réinstaller un programme situé dans Mes Documents (connais pas sous Mac OS). Et puis Documents sur Apple TV ???
Je tente un nouvel essai d'installation avec remise à 0 de l'Apple TV


----------

